# pecan for bows?



## RPM (Sep 1, 2013)

Is pecan any good for making bows?
Under bow woods in primitive skills it said it's in the hickory family but I haven't heard of anyone using it.
I'm having a large, healthy limb from a pecan tree trimmed off and was wondering how good it is for bows and if it's like hickory.


----------



## chehawknapper (Sep 1, 2013)

It is a hickory. It is a little more brittle than other species but will still make a bow just fine. Wide growth rings with a large ratio of summer wood to spring wood is what you are looking for.


----------



## Munkywrench (Sep 1, 2013)

Pecan can actually be sold in stores as hickory. So when buying for board bows you could be using either. As chehaw said it is more brittle.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 2, 2013)

Yep, pecan is actually just another species of hickory, same genus. It's not as dense and strong as pignut, mockernut, or shagbark, but it makes good bows.


----------



## RPM (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks fellas.
I appreciate your help.


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 3, 2013)

Yep, good stuff!


----------

